# Could any of these live together??



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

And this is only a question. Don't worry I'm not going to do it. Unless someone replies that they've managed it for years with no problems. 
My OH asked me earlier, why my crested gecko, gold dust day gecko and red eye tree frogs couldn't live in the same enclosure. I said I couldn't even imagine these being in one tank but I couldn't give a reason why really. 
Just totally curious  the size between my day gecko and crestie I wouldn't have thought they would but then they'd be awake at different times so mayb not bother each other? Iv no idea lol!! 

Sorry if being totally dumb. Had to ask! 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?qna5x1


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

tbh i wouldnt put 2 different reps in the same viv. its dangerous and you could end up with one or both dead or seriously injured xx


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

The Cresteds would try and snack on the gold dust and I'm sure I don't need to tell you how easily Red Eyes Stress even when kept on their own, let alone with an another species : victory:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

mariex4 said:


> tbh i wouldnt put 2 different reps in the same viv. its dangerous and you could end up with one or both dead or seriously injured xx


With lots of research, time and effort, mixed species vivaria can be very rewarding and work extremely well.... However, on the other hand if you lack experience don't conduct research and cut corners it will likely end in disaster.

OP... My reasoning behind not choosing Crested Geckos and "Day Geckos" in general is mainly because of the environmental differences each species need.
For instance, Crested Geckos and Red Eyed Tree Frogs need cooler temperatures that generally do not exceed 80F too often. Day Geckos on the other hand require temperatures above 80F, sometimes up to 90F and above.
Day Geckos also need a UV lighting where as Crested Geckos and Tree Frogs do not require this.

That said, given enough space (pretty big for these 3 species), a decent thermal gradient, a number of different levels and plenty of hiding places suited to all three species and a lot of research then there is no reason why you couldn't get it to work.

Below is a list of cohabiting that has been successfully carried out.... (This list was posted by bothrops last year and the original thread can be found here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/765453-when-cohabiting-reptiles.html)

Reptiles with Reptiles

Nilotic Crocodile with Mauremis caspica - Jerusalem Biblical Zoo
Gila Monster with Collared Lizard and Chuckwalla - Rotterdam Zoo
Philippine Sailfin Lizard with Cuora trifasiata - Rotterdam Zoo
Giant Girdled Lizard with Warren's Girdled Lizard - Rotterdam Zoo
Testudo graeca with African Spiny-Tailed Agamid - Rotterdam Zoo
Madagascan Iguana with Spider Tortoise - Rotterdam Zoo
Black Iguana with Black Chuckwalla - Rotterdam Zoo
Boa Constrictor with Double-Crested Basilisk - Costa Rica Nat. Zoo
Aldabra Giant Tortoise with Seychellen Gecko - Hannover Zoo
Green Iguana with Common Basilisk and Red-Legged Tortoise - Antwerp Zoo
Madagascan Girdle-Tailed Lizard with Radiated Tortoise - Antwerp Zoo
Amethyst Python with Carpet Python - Antwerp Zoo
Solomons Tree Skink with Green Water Dragon, Malayan Box Turtle, Tokay and Phil. Sailfin Lizard - Antwerp Zoo
African Spiny-Tailed Agamid with Girdled-Tailed Lizard, Leopard Tortoise and Mabuya - Antwerp Zoo
Mata Mata with Amazon Tree Boa - Zoo Atlanta
Arafura Seasnake with White's Tree Frog - Melbourne Zoo
King's Lizard with Pignose Turtle - Taronga Zoo
Sailfin Lizard with River Cooter, Elongate Tortoise - Taronga Zoo
Corn Snake with Eastern Diamondback Rattlesnake - Taronga Zoo
Eastern Bluetongue Lizard with Cunningham Skink, Land Mullet and Blotched Bluetongue Lizard- Taronga Zoo
Freshwater Crocodile with Northern Longneck Turtle - Taronga Zoo
King's Lizard with Stump-Tailed Lizard - Aquazoo
Common Skink with Girdle-Tailed Lizard - Aquazoo
Green Tree Python with Emerald Skink (Dasia) - Aquazoo
Black Emerald Monitor Lizard with Emydura albertisi - Aquazoo
Pancake Tortoise with Platysaurus - Aquazoo
Mata Mata with Anolis sp - Aquazoo
Leopard Tortoise with Egyptian Spiny-Tailed Lizard - Aquazoo
African Spiny-Tailed Lizard with Common Agama - Aquazoo
Girdle-Tailed Lizard with Leopard Tortoise - Aquazoo
Australian Brown Water Dragon with Stump-Tailed Lizard - Reptile Zoo Moers
Pignose Turtle with Gharial and Emydura sp - Bronx Zoo
Pignose Turtle with Green Tree Monitor - Toronto Zoo
Fiji Iguana with Timor Monitor - Toronto Zoo
Tokay with Reticulated Python Toronto Zoo
Malayan Painted Turtle with False Gharial - Toronto Zoo
Green Water Dragon With Indian Star Tortoise - Toronto Zoo
Sauromalus with Petrosaurus and Sceloporus - Toronto Zoo
Dwarf Caiman with Mata Mata - Toronto Zoo
American Alligator with Alligator Snapping Turtle - Toronto Zoo
Stump-Tailed Lizard With Bearded Dragon and Eastern Bluetongue Skink - San Diego Zoo
Plumed Basilisk with Anaconda - San Diego Zoo
Crocodylus moreletii with green iguana, black iguana and Trachennys scripta ornate - Zoo Guadalajara
Crotalus atrox with Gopherus berlandieri - Zoo Guadalajara
Aldabra Tortoise with Gecko species - Reptile Zoo Iguana
Sceloporus magister with Common Leopard Lizard - Wilhelma Zoo
Green Tree Python with White's Tree Frog - Wilhelma Zoo
Murray Turtle with King's Lizard - Poznan Zoo
Common Chameleon with Radiated Tortoise - Frankfurter Zoo
Rattlesnake with Desert tortoise - Guadalajara Zoo
Shingleback Skinks with Bearded Dragons - Micke Grove Zoo
Fresh Water Crocodile with Mertens Water Monitor - Northern Territory Zoo
Blue Tongued Skink with Frill neck Lizard - Northern Territory Zoo
Galapagos Tortoise with Land and Sea Iguana (1930's) - Brookfield Zoo Chicago
Rhinoceros Iguana with Bearded Dragon - Tierpark Hagenbeck
Rhinoceros Iguana with Aldabra tortoise – Bristol Zoo
Gila monster with collared lizard – Burgers Zoo


Reptiles with Amphibians

Common Madagascan Day Gecko with Mantella Antwerp Zoo
Chameleon with Bufo mauretanicus Frankfurter Zoo
Double-Crested Basilisk with Dendrobates auratus Münster Zoo
Spilotes mexicanus with Bufo horribilis Guadalajara Zoo
Crocodile Lizard with Mandarin Newt Toronto Zoo
Boa constrictor with Dendrobates sp. Costa Rica Nat. Zoo
Mexican Beaded Lizard with Colorado Toad Toronto Zoo
Eyelash Viper with Dart Frogs Philadelphia Zoo


Reptiles with Invertebrates

Marine Iguana with Hermit Crab (1960's) Brookfield Zoo Chicago
Oenpelli Python with Golden Orb Spider Northern Territory Zoo


----------



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

sam12345 said:


> With lots of research, time and effort, mixed species vivaria can be very rewarding and work extremely well.... However, on the other hand if you lack experience don't conduct research and cut corners it will likely end in disaster.
> 
> OP... My reasoning behind not choosing Crested Geckos and "Day Geckos" in general is mainly because of the environmental differences each species need.
> For instance, Crested Geckos and Red Eyed Tree Frogs need cooler temperatures that generally do not exceed 80F too often. Day Geckos on the other hand require temperatures above 80F, sometimes up to 90F and above.
> ...


very interesting read. thanks. im happy with how they're housed at the minute. If i ever needed more space i'd probably look to sell one then put 2 together as its not worth the risk. Even though it may work there's still a risk it wont. 
Iv just read on phelsuma farm website that he keeps red eyes and phelsumas together with no problem. Hes obviously got ALOT more experiance than me though. Mayb in many years to come, i may try it after alot of research but for now i'll keep them as they are..


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Those are zoos,please remember that zoos have animals for exhibits.It makes it more interesting for the public to have a few small lizards running around in a cage of tortoises.

Zoos have far bigger enclosures than most us have,animals have space to escape from each other.

Whilst they may have successfully kept these species together do they regularly reproduce and raise young?

I certainly wouldn`t advocate keeping your three species together,they have different environmental and dietary needs.


----------



## Bigsteviet (May 21, 2011)

I have millipedes in with cresties with no issues. Looks cool too. Here's a pic of my milli


----------



## Fuller (May 23, 2011)

Millipedes?? wow. Would never have thought of that. I've been thinkin about having something else in with my male crestie (obviously another crestie is no good). Whats the crack with upkeep etc with them??


----------



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

they are very weird but in a very cool kinda way..


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

beckoneon said:


> And this is only a question. Don't worry I'm not going to do it. Unless someone replies that they've managed it for years with no problems.
> My OH asked me earlier, why my crested gecko, gold dust day gecko and red eye tree frogs couldn't live in the same enclosure. I said I couldn't even imagine these being in one tank but I couldn't give a reason why really.
> Just totally curious  the size between my day gecko and crestie I wouldn't have thought they would but then they'd be awake at different times so mayb not bother each other? Iv no idea lol!!
> 
> ...


Creasties and pink tongues can b put in a mixed exhibit ... And green trees with creasties .... :whistling2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

varanus87 said:


> And green trees with creasties .... :whistling2:



Is that green tree frogs or just 'green trees'? :whistling2:

I'm trying to find something that I can put in with my cresties when I build them a new condo


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

very intresting , but think ill stick to just keeping leos,cresties and hopefully a corn snake soon, but they will all be housed seperate. i dont think id like to even risk adding 2 different things to one viv or rub :2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Doing it in a RUB or the average viv wouldn't be advised for anything, unless it's something like a crestie and a millipede... For compatible species it's mainly about space


----------

